# EOI and its validity



## Puru (Apr 1, 2016)

Hi Friends,

I am new to the Australia skill select. Please help
I am planning to submit EOI next week for skill select 189
ANZAC Code- Software Engineer-261313
Points-60
I can see the occupation ceilings for Software enginerr already reaching the quota for this year and as there are lot of people already waiting with 60 points I am not sure whether I will get invite with in this year.
What I want to know is whether my EOI will be included in the next year rounds?


----------



## kathak (Feb 19, 2016)

Puru said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I am new to the Australia skill select. Please help
> I am planning to submit EOI next week for skill select 189
> ...


Yes, it will be included in next year. See the page https://www.border.gov.au/Busi/Empl/skillselect

_Your EOI will stay in SkillSelect for a maximum of two years. At any time during the validity of your EOI, you can update your details to reflect any additional qualifications or experience you might have obtained. This might increase your likelihood of being invited or an employer contacting you. _

Hope it helps!


----------



## Puru (Apr 1, 2016)

Thank you kathak


----------



## tchinyi (Aug 25, 2015)

Puru said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I am new to the Australia skill select. Please help
> I am planning to submit EOI next week for skill select 189
> ...


mate, 60 is really risky
try make it 65


----------

